# Wild camping spots in Scotland & ferry to Mull...



## Corro

Hi,

We are off to Scotland a week on Thursday for the first time. We have checked out the map and are going to head for Glasgow and wild camp in that area. The next morning bright and breezy we will head for Loch Lomond, then on to Oban. We were considering getting the ferry over to the Isle of Mull to spend a couple of days there. From Mull up to Fort William in the hope of climbing Ben Nevis. Our final stop will be Loch Ness. Then the long drive home 

I was wondering if anybody knew of any good wild camping spots near any of the places mentioned? Also any tips about visiting Scotland and if anybody has taken their motorhome on the ferry to Mull? 

Also the way we have planned it means a really long drive home so any suggestions about mixing up the route welcomed also.

We will stay at a couple of campsites but imagine the wild camping spots will be beautiful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peejay

Hi Corro and welcome to MHF.

You might find this link useful....

>Scotland Wildcamps<

..also have a good look in our stoppover database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showukmap

Pete


----------



## erneboy

The Campsie Fells just north of Glasgow are worth the trip, even though you are only a few miles north of the city it looks and feels quite remote. There are a couple of Pubs up there who will let you stay in their car parks. 

You could try The Clachan Hotel at Fentry, they used to let us stay quite often but around five years ago it changed hands and the new lady didn't want us because "it might encourage others", however the food was good and the car park is big and level. N56.04897, W4.207847.

There is a forestry car park at N56.030902, W4.051063 that is on a quiet road beside the Carron Reservoir. We have not stayed there but I don't think there would be a problem.

Then there is The Carron Bridge Inn (I think that is the name, the location is correct as I have checked all these on Google Earth) at N56.02993, W4.01937o. It is an hotel but more like a local pub, the food is OK, the locals are good company but the food stops quite early. The car park is on a slope but not too bad and they are fine about you staying.

Mrs Eb has just reminded me about The Beech Tree at Dumgoyne, it is excellent, great food although quite expensive, level car park and no problem about staying, N56.02063 W4.36978

All these are in the right general direction for you, Alan.


----------



## tubbytuba

When we did a similar trip we did Loch Lomond on the way home which makes it a bit shorter drive.
Mull is great for motorhomes, couple of good sites plus plenty of wild camping opportunities. Have a great trip


----------



## igglepiggle

hi we stayed at ben nevis just up the rd at the witchs trails end of may . £10 4 chair lift 
dave


----------



## Jagman

Hi Corro

Wildcamping spots abound so don't worry too much about aiming for any, just pitch up when you're ready. If you go for Mull the Oban Ferry is best but most expensive, Lochaline to Fishnish is cheaper but you need the Corran Ferry too plus the extra time to drive round through Morven so for a short trip Oban expense is worth it. Some sailings get pretty booked up, especially mid Saturday so be aware of that. It is a big ferry by Scottish standards.

Folks do overnight on the prom at Oban by simply parking next to the pavement and drawing the curtains. Not unusual in a ferry port.

Tobermory is a must and there is good mh parking on the harbour-side parking area immediately on the right by the distillery at the bottom of the hill down into the town. People do 'overnight' on this car park.

Tob. to Dervaig is hairpinny but very doable and you can get to Glengorm Castle cafe and park OK if you are early/lucky.

Calgary is a superb wildcamping spot right on a great beach, loo's provided! Try the cafe at the top of the hill before Calgary, great coffee and historic scones! Space for mh parking opposite. 

Only road to avoid is the Torloisk pass - all the rest are OK - you must do Gribun. 

Feel free to PM 

Have a great time!


----------



## Corro

Thank you all for your help! 

Im going to start looking on google earth and various websites to see where we can see the best views.

We are also twitchers and are eager to see Eagles and Osprey. I have heard you may catch a glimpse of an Eagle on Mull? What about Osprey.... Can anyone recommend a good spot to hopefully see one fishing. We have visited the Bassenthwaite Osprey in the Lakes loads of times but never been lucky enough to see them fish despite hours of waiting 

We changed our route also so we dont have a really long drive back to : Glasgow - Oban. Oban to Loch Ness then back to Fort William for a couple of nights. Fort William back to Oban to catch ferry to Mull for a couple of nights. Then stop off at Loch Lomond for a night before heading back to Cheshire on the Sunday. 
We cant wait!!!!


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Corro said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> We are also twitchers and are eager to see Eagles and Osprey. I have heard you may catch a glimpse of an Eagle on Mull?
> 
> We changed our route also so we dont have a really long drive back to : Glasgow - Oban. Oban to Loch Ness then back to Fort William for a couple of nights. Fort William back to Oban to catch ferry to Mull for a couple of nights. Then stop off at Loch Lomond for a night before heading back to Cheshire on the Sunday.
> We cant wait!!!!


You MAY catch a glimpse of an eagle???? They're like bloody sparrows up there - 'undreds of 'em i tell thee  8O .

In all seriousness, if you head down Glen Bellart, Glen More or up around Loch Scridain, you'd be extremely unlucky if you didn't see an eagle or three. There's a Sea Eagle breeding program & you can see them on Loch Frisa, there's even a guided walk to a hide with cameras etc, but we've seen them from Glen Bellart.

Wild camping wise on Mull, as has been said, there's loads of places, although in recent years some height barriers have appeared in a few places due to a few traveller incidents a few years ago.

Calgary Bay is good although for some reason large boulders seem to appear then get moved so you may or may not be able to get on the beach, that spot is also not to practical if you have a van with a big overhang due to the drop onto the parking area.

Gribun is ace for wilding & if you park near to the new pontoon that's been built, you're almost guaranteed Sea otters! 
By the same token there's one in Tobermory harbour too now, that is bold as brass!!! Big signs everywhere saying don't feed him/her though obviously!

Down at the South of the island there's a few places round Bunnessan to park up, & the pub there's good too.

I would suggest if you're going to drive down from Fort William, you may as well drive via Corran & the little ferry, then turn left at Strontian & get the boat from Lochaline to Fishnish, you're up there anyway so driving all the way down to Oban would be a bit of a waste really.

Have a great time & watch the midges!


----------



## Corro

Thanks Chris....

Not only did your message make me laugh but its made my day!!! I am going to print off all of this info and take it with us to ensure we dont miss anything! Sounds like heaven on earth!


----------



## machilly

We used a Forestry Car Park at Crinan, this was the quietest night we have ever spent in our van, it is in the MHF databas it is called Loch Coille Bharr..
Apparantly there is also Beavers in the wilds at this loch


----------



## Jagman

Hi Corro

Golden Eagles and Sea Eagles are certainly easy to see on Mull and if you wildcamp at Calgary the white tailed variety are often seen over the skyline surounding the bay, at whit there were three of them regularly cruising around. Incidentally basking sharks are a fairly regular site from the road looking down into Calgary Bay beyond the 'campsite'. If access is denied by boulders there is a decent layby at the roadside which can be used - not the bus stop/bin lorry stop one! 

Osprey much less likely on Mull but two areas nearish to your Loch Ness leg would be Findhorn Bay east of Inverness which is a bit of a slog and off your course but in itself an area well worth a longer stay, the other being Aviemore where the Loch Garten ospreys regularly fly over the town and fish in the fish farm (lazy b*ggers  ) just up the mountain road. This was featured on Springwatch with Simon King last year. There is good parking there. The locals will tell you the best time to go. Loch Garten RSPB is worth a visit, you'll probably see the birds around the nest and there is lots of advice avilable from keen wardens, and if you're RSPB members its free. Decent mh parking there.

Stay excited!

Jagman


----------

